# Wing rub



## sawnoff (May 27, 2017)

How'ya lads, im looking for a good rub recipe for chicken wings & maybe a few tips on smoking them if anyone could share their expertise.....


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2017)

I like cooking them to about 90% done, (160 ish ) then tossing in a mix of melted butter and Frank's Hot Sauce.. and finish in the oven...


----------



## tropics (May 27, 2017)

Chicken Rub
Ingredients

2 tablespoons non-iodized salt
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 teaspoon ground thyme
1 teaspoon rubbed sage
1 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon black pepper

This is pretty good

Richie


----------



## sawnoff (May 27, 2017)

Thank you gentlemen, much appreciated....


----------



## sauced (Jun 5, 2017)

Try the famous Scarbelly wings......once you do, you will never try any other method!!


----------



## phatbac (Jun 5, 2017)

I like to take the wings  (salt and pepper them liberally) and smoke them about 30-45 minute at about 250 degrees. then throw them on a screaming hot grill until the skin gets crisp and they are in the 165 IT neighborhood.then apply a sauce (Sweet baby rays or one of my homemade sauces like candy apple red  recipe below) and then let that sit off the heat but still on the grill for about 10 minutes to set up the sauce. if you use a sauce with honey be very careful cause honey loves to burn. i like candy apple red because i developed the recipe to be a bright red, taste good and burn resistant. Its important to get them very near done before you add any sauce or even remove from the heat altogether and let them rest with a thin layer of sauce.

```
1/2 stick margerine1 cup ketchup1/4 cup AC vinegar1/4- 1/2 cup turbinado sugar (to taste)1 Tbsp salt 2 tsp black pepper2 tsp garlic3 Tbsp paprika (mild)
```
bring to a low boil and let simmer for 20 minutes stir and let cool then put in fridge for 2 -3 hours so the flavors can marry.

this way you let smoke and sauce do a lot of flavoring.













chicken62516ver2.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jun 26, 2016






Here are some legs i did very with candy apple red sauce smoked and grilled as i described.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------

